# Touch pad not working - Aspire E5-471



## Pandakanalen (Oct 7, 2014)

Hello 

I just received a brand new Acer Aspire E5-471P 34CL from a friend. I was gonna format the current windows 8.1 and replace it with windows 7. 

After the format however, i cannot get the touch pad to work. In fact, it doesnt even show up in the hardware manager under mouse and other devices. The touchpad was working with windows 8.1, so its a software issue.

I have tried installing the synaptics driver and the elantech driver from acers support site to no avail.

The windows 7 version is fully updated.

Any suggestions?

If noone has a solution i am going to try formatting it again and installing windows 7.
If that doesn't work im going to install windows 8.1 again.
And if it still doesn't work, its going straight to Acer.


----------



## oscer1 (Jan 27, 2010)

Does an external mouse work? My first thought was it might be disabled. Some have a button to the left of power button to turn on and off touch pad. Some use combination of FN + F key.


----------



## Pandakanalen (Oct 7, 2014)

Thx for the reply. 

An external mouse works fine. Theres an fn button for activating the mouse (FN+f7) and i have tried this.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Hi not sure where you got the drivers for win 7 as the Acer support pages don't show any for that model Acer | Download


----------



## Pandakanalen (Oct 7, 2014)

I saw a recommendation for a version of another driver that should be working on windows 7. 12.0.. something from synaptics. However i dont think that i can install any drivers on hardware that is not detected. 

I have also tried the 8.1 drivers at Acers site. Some drivers for 8.1 also works for 7 i was told.


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

Boot into Setup (Bios) go to *Integrated Peripherals*. Look for* Touchpad *and *Legacy USB*. If they are disabled, using your Enter and Arrow key, *Enable* them. _Save and Exit_


----------



## BIGBEARJEDI (Aug 8, 2012)

Generally speaking, ACERs and most name brand Windows8.1 laptops are *NOT* downgradeable to earlier versions of Windows. See link to my Post where I discuss this in detail: http://www.techsupportforum.com/forums/f217/roll-back-to-win-7-on-a-new-laptop-with-uefi-891361.html See Post #6.


Just because you get drivers for Win7 doesn't mean your hardware will work with it! :facepalm:


BIGBEARJEDI


----------



## Pandakanalen (Oct 7, 2014)

You could have let out that last smiley 

Well i was fearing this from the beginning, i just think its weird that Acer makes a computer that cant run with other OS's.

To the previous post: There is no mouse and touch options in the boot menu.

I will install windows 8.


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

> There is no mouse and touch options in the boot menu.


 Hardware settings would not be in the _Boot Menu,_ unless that is what you are calling pressing* F2* at bootup to get to* Setup* (Bios)


----------

